# FOX 40 180mm Single Crown ???



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

* NOTE: Chances are that this has already been posted. If it is, in fact, a repeated thread, I apologize for my ignorance to the subject.*

I was talking to a friend of mine yesterday, and he spoke of a single, 180mm travel, Fox 40 in 1.5 coming out sometime this year from decline Magazine.

Thus, I tried to google it, but got nothing... its not on their web site, I haven't seen it in any current mags, is the rumor true?

can anyone verify this and possibly post a picture or something?

thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

that would be rad if they put the talas system into a chassis like your describing. i think alot of totem owners would consider trading them out.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

personally I would rather like a dual crown 36 from FOX.That would definitely put a nail in the coffin for all of the boxxer WC fans...well maybe not but it would be very light!!!


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

The 36 will start shipping in late December with a 1.5 Steerer, that's all I've heard of.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

no luck here but i would give that fork a shot.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

That sucks! Well, at least I'm not the only one. Noted from a previous posting, maybe they did fix up the 36 instead of the 40... Maybe my buddy made a slight error on the subject..


Ether way, FOX needs to get off of their ass's and produce a 1.5 180mm single crown of some sort! They are practically giving away the market to Rock Shox and Marzocchi... even Manitou ( for the moment) has that over them... For a company that produces the level of forks they do, you would have imagined them to have come up with something already instead of being 2 years behind anyone else.


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

Gravity Assist said:


> That sucks! Well, at least I'm not the only one. Noted from a previous posting, maybe they did fix up the 36 instead of the 40... Maybe my buddy made a slight error on the subject..
> 
> Ether way, FOX needs to get off of their ass's and produce a 1.5 180mm single crown of some sort! They are practically giving away the market to Rock Shox and Marzocchi... even Manitou ( for the moment) has that over them... For a company that produces the level of forks they do, you would have imagined them to have come up with something already instead of being 2 years behind anyone else.


I disagree....I think that fox has the best cutting-edge marketing/sales executives working for them. I work in sales and marketing and think of it this way: Think of how you were feeling when you posted the above. You are clearly upset that fox does not have a product to meet your needs. You are seeing all these other companies coming out with great forks. This has gone on for 2 years. For the past 2 years Fox may have lost a little money by giving up this market to the other comanies, but I bet if they came out with (When they come out with!) a 180mm single crown w/ 1.5 ST, you and I will try it. We will be sick of all the other forks made in the past 2 years and Fox will regain the market, when it matters most! Maybe its the beer talking!

Peace


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

Gravity Assist said:


> can anyone verify this and possibly post a picture or something?


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

photo shop?


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

hab1b said:


> photo shop?


  duh...


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks cool! Though the crown looks wayyyy akward haha


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

mkrobert81 said:


> ...but I bet if they came out with (When they come out with!) a 180mm single crown w/ 1.5 ST, you and I will try it.


... and I'll be picking up used Totem coil or 66RC3 for dirt cheap


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

photoshop? nah, hacksaw baby! seriously though I hope to see something like that in the future i was hoping to see a uturn totem but they only have that 2 step piece. it would be great for a bike that does more than one type of riding


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I would give that fork a shot if it can out!


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

hab1b said:


> photo shop?


yes


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

that looks like a photoshop to me, the crowns are typically a little burlier on a single crown


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

of course it's a photoshop! look at it.. those are 05 lowers (maybe 06 too...) 

Fox wouldn't produce a new badass fork with those old lowers... furthermore it's just the lower crown/steer assembly off of a normal 40. with 18mm of travel the crowns would need to be waay beefier as would not have pinch bolts either. look at the steertube as well. it's widened to look like a 1.5, even though it tapers down once it gets close to the crown in that pic.. 

That pic was a joke people...


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

Or note that having the pinch bolt crown with anything above the crown would defeat the purpose of a SC, since those would still catch on the down tube....


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

I think a DC 8'' 36 would sick. I'd buy one


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

mkrobert81 said:


> I disagree....I think that fox has the best cutting-edge marketing/sales executives working for them. I work in sales and marketing and think of it this way: Think of how you were feeling when you posted the above. You are clearly upset that fox does not have a product to meet your needs. You are seeing all these other companies coming out with great forks. This has gone on for 2 years. For the past 2 years Fox may have lost a little money by giving up this market to the other comanies, but I bet if they came out with (When they come out with!) a 180mm single crown w/ 1.5 ST, you and I will try it. We will be sick of all the other forks made in the past 2 years and Fox will regain the market, when it matters most! Maybe its the beer talking!
> 
> Peace


You know what man, you make a lot of sence. The idea did come to me that fox was a bit arrogant in not putting one out there yet, but your idea does seem to make a lot of sence, Once it hits, it will definately be all the craze... and my bank account will be empty because of it.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

thAT would be sick.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

I was told that it will have the new quik-release system for the thru-axle when ever it comes out.

I'm not sure if it will have the talas adjustment in the chassis... I have yet to find a picture of it. I'm beginning to think my buddy lied to me. If the article was i Decline Magazine, you'd think it would be available through something else.. But who knows.

I really hope he is right. I was thinking really hard about getting ether, a totem, 66 SL1 or one of the 36 RC2's, because I was tired of my Travis. the 36's would be a loss in travel, but an over all gain in progress because of their capabilities. I've had 40's on all my other bikes, and would love to get a 7 inch travel single version to put on my freeride bike.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

On a further note, a 36 triple would be really sick. A lot of people have thought and pondered that if fox would have just reverted doun to 36mm stantions and made the lowers a little more durable and thicker, that it would be an over all better fork. They strung the lowers out pretty thin on those oversize stantions to save weight ( not a big secret) and it has been noted by tons of replies and so fourth from riders. Fox has to know about it, but still hasn't done too much about it for over 3 years now. it kinda blows because thows lowers ar 273.00 a peace... sucks!!!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Zoke is close to this idea right now, with the 38mm 66 series.


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

Here you go. I'm definitely getting one for my Bottlerocket!


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you man, thats what I wanted to see!!!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Gravity Assist said:


> On a further note, a 36 triple would be really sick. A lot of people have thought and pondered that if fox would have just reverted doun to 36mm stantions and made the lowers a little more durable and thicker, that it would be an over all better fork. They strung the lowers out pretty thin on those oversize stantions to save weight ( not a big secret) and it has been noted by tons of replies and so fourth from riders. Fox has to know about it, but still hasn't done too much about it for over 3 years now. it kinda blows because thows lowers ar 273.00 a peace... sucks!!!


I have a 36 TALAS RC2 on the way, and this was definitely a consideration. I still wonder if I made a good choice. Seeing how unreliable every brand is this year, I don't think I could have made a worse choice.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

ender said:


> Here you go. I'm definitely getting one for my Bottlerocket!


I'll be damned. That looks pretty legit to me! I thought for sure this was total B.S. That thing looks sick. Basically just a fox version of the totem.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Im going to say photoshop but it certainly looks damn good.


----------



## valentinweitz (Oct 13, 2007)

this is a normal 36 talas, with a 40 written on it (i think). it doesnt looks like 40mm : )
but the photoshopwork of the 40 is very nice, i would love this fork, but couldnt aford a fox, i think they are very good, but to expensive for what they get you...
im satisfied with mz... what you get for your cash is more as it is with a fox...


----------



## thegromit (Jan 17, 2007)

I think I am Ready for something around this 180ish mm fork from fox I just want to see what they do. But Totem and 66 put up a damn good fight.IMPO


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

It's fox 40 lowers reduced in size and photoshopped to 36 uppers IMO.

A 180 Fox SC would certainly be welcome!

Considering that Fox currently makes the lightest, most reliable, best travel adjust system and best damping in the AM category I don't see why they can't just make a bigger version of the 36. I know the Lyrik exists but it does not compete in terms of reliability and weight, but it is in it's first generation.

I hope fox could translate these characteristics to a 180mm Talas fork, I'm sure they could get it under 6lbs.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

That would be sick.... 

that pic you have over there but with the 36 steerer crown? it's not that flat lower crown but the more possible, stylish 36 crown that would top it off... 

Also, if you have the time, make a photoshopped version of a double crown 36 lol

i'd love to see this

IMO Fox should make BOTH the single crown 40 and the double crown 36. They would have a ****ing monopoly on forks. I hope fox hears us...


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

Luigiugueto said:


> That would be sick.... the photoshopped pic gave me a pretty good idea so if you can make this it would be awesome:
> 
> that pic you have over there but with the 36 steerer crown? it's not that flat lower crown but the more possible, stylish 36 crown that would top it off...
> 
> ...


 If fox made a 36 triple, in theory, the DH 40 would sease to exist. I would be perfectly happy with a 180 mm 36 RC2 Single crown; which ever comes out first is probably going to be my pick regardless.

By the way, If that picture is done by a photo shop, MAN! thats some pretty good $#!T.. I was almost certain it was real, but whatever.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> I have a 36 TALAS RC2 on the way, and this was definitely a consideration. I still wonder if I made a good choice. Seeing how unreliable every brand is this year, I don't think I could have made a worse choice.


 I think the 36 is a great pick! I just wish it came with 180mm of travel instead of just 160. If it did, I'm pretty sure people would go nuts over it just as much as a 180mm Fox 40.

What I was trying to say was if fox reverted those 40mm stantions down to 36mm stantions, and made the lowers thicker around with more room to work with vise the 36mm stantions, then that, Jerk=Chicken, would would be a fork to end all!:eekster:


----------



## KonaStinky05 (Dec 18, 2004)

Luigiugueto said:


> Also, if you have the time, make a photoshopped version of a double crown 36 lol
> 
> i'd love to see this


Here's my attempt at it...could be better.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Gravity Assist said:


> If fox made a 36 triple, in theory, the DH 40 would sease to exist. I would be perfectly happy with a 180 mm 36 RC2 Single crown; which ever comes out first is probably going to be my pick regardless.
> 
> By the way, If that picture is done by a photo shop, MAN! thats some pretty good $#!T.. I was almost certain it was real, but whatever.


True, most of it. Look at it this way:

The only thing fox doesn't have is a 180mm fork (sure a 40 can be set up to be 180 but doesn't come as a 180)

If they could make like a 40 talas, they would have a hell of a fork, i mean that would be THE fork, a bit heavier than the 36 but it would be made for freeride, not all mountain duties. Then, Having a 36 double crown they would have a lighter version of the 40, which would make it way better.Then again, this is just my opinion. 
This being said, they will have the whole range of forks, spanning from 100mm xc forks to 160mm AM/ light-FR forks to 180mm single AND double crown forks to full on 200mm double crowns.

Now if they had this, fox would be leaders in every single category there is, wouldn't they?


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

Thats pretty Fk'n sick man! The crazy thing is that I would buy that thing in a second! I would trade both my DH 40's in for that fork. 

Imagine if they put out a DH 36 float! That would end the Boxxer WC... heck ,that would end everything!!!


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

I beg to differ. I love the 40!!! 36's are for girls!


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

I love the 40 as well; its what I've been running on all my bikes for the past 2 years. But I would rock s fox 36 Float RC2 Triple Crown in a heart beat if they produced one.

On a further note, the regular 36's May not be decent for DH/FR, but they definately aren't for girls......at least not all of them.


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah I was just being an ass.....but I would like to know why you would ride a tripple 36 over the 40? I like the oversized stanchions... like how they feel, light and stiff and resoponsive


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Fox 40's weigh 3.1 Kg (40mm stanchions)
888's weigh between 3.1 Kg and 3.7 Kg depending on which model ( 38mm stanchions)
Boxxers weigh between 2.8 Kg and 3.1 Kg (32mm stanchions)

It's no wonder the wc boxxer could weigh up to 2.8 kg having those 32mm stanchions. However, the second and third models weigh the same as the 40. Now the 888wc's weigh like 3.1 and 3.6, another ones as high as 3.7. Now this means 40's are extremely light for their features. Now, a 36 double crown would be a hell of a lot lighter. Having the numbers written up here it's obvious that fox has no way to go but lighter. If they could manage to have a similar package like the one delivered by the 40 crammed into a 36, they would kick every other fork's ass, at least the one's mentioned in this post. 

As for a single crown 40, i think they don't need the numbers they should just do it.

So there you go


mkrobert81, i've heard everybody speak differently about the 36, you must have your reasons...


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

A S.C. 180mm fork would be rad from fox. it could be 38mm. then the could market the 36 38 40. i would love a 180mm fox.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

mkrobert81 said:


> Yeah I was just being an ass.....but I would like to know why you would ride a tripple 36 over the 40? I like the oversized stanchions... like how they feel, light and stiff and resoponsive


WHY you ask???

The fox 40 is the Best DH fork I've ridden as far as performance! BUT, as far as durability, its over at the shallow end of the dream pool. the 40mm stantions are almost over-kill.

The 40mm stantions are bad-azz, of course because of the stiffness they provide. BUT, because the stantions massive size, they had to make the lowers a little thin to compensate for weight over those massive stantions; they couldn't really make it as thick as the lowers should have been in order to take a good smack and keep going one like, say, an 888 would. Thus, it doesn't take all that much time before you smack a rock or a tree hard, and that thin little lower dents like a tin can.... FOX has to have known this, but refuses to change it so far.

The other thing is that none of fox's other forks ( at least to my knowledge ) have this problem. the 36 is a pretty desent and durable fork. And although its not primarily used for DH/FR, it does endure quite a bit of punishment from riders alike.

Plus, the only reason The Boxxer WC weighs( 5.9lbs, or whatever) other than the tooth-pick 32mm stantions they have, is the fact that it has an air spring instead of a coil like all the other forks.

If you put out a Fox 36 Float ( Float-meaning air-sprung ) having over all smaller stantions and profile, still stiff as all hell, but lighter, and possibly much more durable as far as lowers go. Plus, the air spring would take off the weight that even a Ti coil spring can't accomplish! Add quick release 20mm set-up, maybe even a talas set up, who knows? But = over all, THE ( ideal ) PERFECT DH race fork! Maybe not so much for X-treme freeride, but for a straight-up DH race fork, it would be unbeatable, none of the other companies would come close.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Fox 40 180mm Single Crown? Last time I checked it was called a Rock Shox Totem.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Fox 36 lowers really aren't as bombproof as you think. They're pretty thin as well. A ti spring is pretty close to the same weight as the boxxer air-spring.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

All the phots look shoped ??? hard to say would be an amaazing fork if its for real


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd like a 40 air myself.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

Raptordude said:


> Fox 40 180mm Single Crown? Last time I checked it was called a Rock Shox Totem.


The totem will have nothing on Fox once they put out their version, what ever it may be.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

hab1b said:


> photo shop?


Take out spring, remove upper crown, raise lower crown, push down fork, voila!

No Photoshop necessary.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Unbeatable, C'mon. Put the crack pipe down! I have read countless reviews of all types of AM/FR/DH forks. And nowhere have I ever read that fox is dominating with the forks they have now. Why would they dominate with a DC 180mm 36? Would it be a killer fork, SURE! Would it blow away MARZ and RS's offerings? I highly doubt it.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

^^^^ that would be sick, a 40 air, oh so sexy.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

wormvine said:


> Unbeatable, C'mon. Put the crack pipe down! I have read countless reviews of all types of AM/FR/DH forks. And nowhere have I ever read that fox is dominating with the forks they have now. Why would they dominate with a DC 180mm 36? Would it be a killer fork, SURE! Would it blow away MARZ and RS's offerings? I highly doubt it.


There is no fork company that is dominating right now. In fact the only really safe thing to assume is that Manitou is really getting their hineys handed to them in the DH fork arena


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

More zokes than anything else...here in Wales
Theres definately a demand for 180mm SC's, If it continues then it makes sense that fox would make one....saying that...who knows if its just a passing demand
I ride a van 36 for last eighteen months and really like it, but I rode an 06 66 of my mates recently ....it was great on the local downhills but rather heavy I thought (it was on a norco though, which is a heavier bike than my patriot anyway..a light 180mm would be great for me..(160lb rider)


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

i think they need to make a single crown 180 mm 38 coil.......quickly. I love my 36 van and would have bought a 38 with no questons asked, but instead i got a 66 rc3 on my new bike. if by 2009 they dont have something of this sort, i am going to be really pissed.....oh, and why did they make a 29er fork...WHAT THE F**K. they should have spent the money on making a 38


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

The Dude said:


> that would be rad if they put the talas system into a chassis like your describing. i think alot of totem owners would consider trading them out.


Yeah, what could be radder than a 160mm fork that is too linear?; a 180MM fork that is too linear.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Jayem said:


> Yeah, what could be radder than a 160mm fork that is too linear?; a 180MM fork that is too linear.


Some, if not a lot, of people like the linear feel. If the RC2 is working right it shouldn't be that linear too. Zoke fans don't like fox stuff because they are different, not any better than each other. But it's safe to say Fox air forks are doing a lot better than Zoke's air forks.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> and why did they make a 29er fork...WHAT THE F**K. they should have spent the money on making a 38


really that is pointless. wasted money.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Omg!!!! Just Saw This On Sicklines!!!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I like how you spelled sneak wrong cob and how its underlined


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

STFU your gonna give me away...SHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

:madmax: Whats all this talk about the totem and 66??? Everyone knows there story, most everyone knows what they are capable of. Are they both great forks? DEFINATELY.. Will they stand a chance of holding the #1 title for the top freeride single crown once fox produces theirs? PROBABLY NOT!!! Yes! tsss TSSS, to all you beloved fans of those posted above. I will personally post another one of these in a reply to all of your doubts to remind you, yet again, of how you were wrong.........wait for it.:nono: 

Fox and Rock Shox have been fighting over the 1st place title for XC/AM catagory with Fox still in the lead by a hair or two, and Marzocchi coming in 3rd, Manitou is still forever in 4th, but according to hayes, is making a comeback ( 

for a moment there, the DH 40 did hold the podium as the Best for on the Circuit a year or two back( which still didn't put them completely in first, but they where right there). However, Freeride/DH, has gone hands down ( for the better part of it all ) to Marzocchi.. There forks have long been known for there durability and ability( not a big secret ) with Rock shox in a very very close second place to Bomber. Fox, sadly fell off to a 3rd place position for the time being. 

Even now for 2008, Marzocchi is still on top for FR/DH. Aspecially for this year with there new line up of forks. Rock shox sure blew me away with their 2007 line up of FR/DH newbe's. The Totem... crazy. The Totem, Domain, Lyrik, Argyl, CRAZY!!! Nice... Sram caught up with Zoki for the minute in a close second. Even manitou has sold more in this catagory for the moment because they ( who were, in fact, the first) put out a 180 mm 1.5 single Crown version; the 36 ( while still a great fork ) can't compete very well in this catagory.

:madman: Rather because of arrogance to the market, total neglect, or a patient sales ploy to bring new hype once the 66 and totems hype have diminished, Fox has failed to stay at par for the DH/FR catagory, and has been practically giving the market away to Rock shox and Marzocchi because of there neglect to put out a rival to surpress the two.
The 36 RC2 line up comes nowhere close to the top end Totems' and 66s' line ups. But when they do, I honestly don't see the totem or 66 beeting a single crown 40... 

The current DH 40 is for the most part, smoother, plusher, and over all the best performing, for DH. which is why I'm personally going to tolerate my current fork untill Fox finally gets off their ass' and finally puts them out. 


If you don't believe me, wait and see 2009's line up, and see for every bike manufacturers TOP high-end bike will be spec'd with... what do you think its going to be??? seriously?


----------



## bettermanNZ (May 7, 2005)

Gravity Assist can see the future ... that must be sweet ... All I can see is dead people ...

Seriously though, yes a single-crown 40 would be nice, is it going to be the BEST fork eva?!?! only time will tell and all the speculation in the world doesn't mean jack!


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it was the beer talking last night for that long @$$ posting... I think I got a little out of hand....


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

so Fox comes out with a SC 40, the question right now is... Are people going to sell their current Totems and 66s so they can buy this new SC 40?

The SC 180mm market is already owned by marzocchi and rockshox. riders selling their current forks so they can buy the SC Fox is gonna cost them some money. Also, What price will it have? $1100? more? less? 

Totems run around the 1000$ mark, 66's around 900.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i'll place my bets on $1200 give or take a hondo. the expense of fox's stuff will always hold them back. i don't care, i pay it, and i'm happy.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Gravity Assist said:


> I'm pretty sure it was the beer talking last night for that long @$$ posting... I think I got a little out of hand....


Ok good. That post made me giggle.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

little momma's boys 14yr olds who cry until daddy buys them a $1100 fork are the main market and they will buy the fox 40 SC just as quickly and for the same reasons they bought their 66's and Totems - to make them feel like they fit in  I only wish I was joking


----------



## thegromit (Jan 17, 2007)

I kinda like how this one looked. I know is photoshoped but I think it still look pretty cool.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

heard they were going to run around 1,300 - 1,400 dollars retail... They'll be around 1,000.oo - 1100.oo on ebay brand new hopefully. If thats the case, I'm going to have to waight until the hype from them folds to get one. To hype of the DH 40 stayed strong for ever now! Its just recently starting to die down now. but for a while there when everyone elses forks were selling on ebay for 3 & 500.oo's, people were still bidding 8 & 900.oo's for the 40's ...sucks!! 

It hasn't changed that much now.


----------



## bettermanNZ (May 7, 2005)

So you heard about the price of a fork that doesn't exist?!?! hmmm ... what are the lotto numbers for this week?

Another point, in this largely pointless discussion, is that by the time Fox does get something out in this big hit single crown space (if they ever do) - what's to say that Marz and Rockshox haven't moved on with something even better?

It's unlikely that Rockshox or Marz will simply sit around waiting for the competition to catch up ...


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

I heard a price range from the same person that told me about it in the first place. After seeing most of the evidence presented, he was pretty right-on with his description. He has some in-side info to which I have no Idea how he gets it all. That is why I said I HEARD of its suggested price range.

ON a further note: By the time Fox puts it out, YES< there is a very good chance that Marzocchi and Rock Shox will move on to something better. I guess we'll see. 

I wouldn't exactly call this a "pointless discussion" But it is a discussion, thats what the better part of this forums about. I think it has been interesting finding out people's point of view about this particular product. There were anticipations from fans, ridicual from zoke/ RS fans, and those who put it all into perspective. I favored Fox in this particular posting, but that doesn't mean I'm not a fan of RS, and Zoke.

As a big fan of all 3, I can't wait to see what fox puts out, and then I can't wait to see what Rock shox puts out to counter it, and I can't wait to see what Marzocchi puts out to take em down. It brings newer and better technology for the sport... can't wait to see it all!


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Love my Totem....


I just wish they'd fess up and let us know why the hell they cost so dang much.

Come on --- it's a couple tubes, a few fancy seals, little this little that. 

over $1000 for some of those blingy forks??!?!

you can put 4 shocks on a car for less and car shocks are a bajillion more times product, supporting 3K times the weight in much harsher condtions. it's all a scam I tell you.


----------



## thegromit (Jan 17, 2007)

Pedal Shop said:


> Love my Totem....
> 
> I just wish they'd fess up and let us know why the hell they cost so dang much.
> 
> ...


Yeah and the tires I put on my bike cost more than my cars. DAMN they got me.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

thegromit said:


> Yeah and the tires I put on my bike cost more than my cars. DAMN they got me.


pricy tires you run on your bike... or sh*t tires your car has! hahaha

remember you arent only paying for what the product (fork) is made of... you;r paying research, production, etc...

Research is very expensive...

still 1000$ for a fork is a sh^tload of money...


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

no kidding...


----------



## bighittingiwster (Nov 15, 2009)

can i ask why no one has suggested that fox make a completly new fork called fox 38 it would be a hybrid. fatter stantions than the 36 lighter than the 40 and with 180 travel........genious


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

wow this thread is back from the grave. hello fox, anybody paying attention? 

i'm all set on forks, ain;t buyin any more for some time. unless yall put out a single crown 40, then i'll swap the 36 out on my bottlerocket. till then, you get no more money....


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Another 2-year old thread? Nice...


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Buy a Totem and quit whining.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Actually, buy a 2010 marzocchi 66 rc3 Ti,
and your nearing the holy Grail of single crown forks


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

bighittingiwster said:


> can i ask why no one has suggested that fox make a completly new fork called fox 38 it would be a hybrid. fatter stantions than the 36 lighter than the 40 and with 180 travel........genious


A bunch of people did. Read the thread...


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't know what's sadder, that this thread got brought back after 2 years, or that fox still doesn't have a 180mm fork.

Definitely that fox still doesn't have a 180mm fork :madman:


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

Kinda funny how many people, said, wait till the 2009 lineup and you will see one. 2010 lineup has come and gone and 2011 is under devolpment, gonna see one, who knows?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

maybe they don't think they need one. manitou had a 203mm sc fork and no one else copied that.


----------



## pajak (May 20, 2009)

i asked a the guy at the fox booth at interbike if there was a 38 in development and he did the slow downward nod with small smile. i took it as a yes


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

pajak said:


> i asked a the guy at the fox booth at interbike if there was a 38 in development and he did the slow downward nod with small smile. i took it as a yes


And that's how goofy internet threads get started.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

hitek79 said:


> And that's how goofy internet threads get started.


And two year old threads keep getting brought back to life.:madman:


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

Fox technically has a 180mm fork. The 40 can be lowered to 7 inches.. It's not a single crown but it's what your looking for. And i doubt it will ever happen. Lock this old thread already


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

Flystagg said:


> I don't know what's sadder, that this thread got brought back after 2 years, or that fox still doesn't have a 180mm fork.
> 
> Definitely that fox still doesn't have a 180mm fork :madman:


I lol'd


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

Dynamatt said:


> Lock this old thread already


Make that b!tch-slap Fox already. Look how much demand there is for a totem/ 66/ whaterevermanipoo'smaking killer. I don't know what marketing research lad's fox is employing but they better fire them. They seriously done themself no big favour not designing and releasing one over the past year's.

I like to quote one of their zipped hoody's: what the f?


----------



## Joss DeWaele (Nov 9, 2004)

C'mon fox! You could make hundreds!


----------



## rvmdmechanic (Sep 18, 2008)

i'm saddened no one is aware that the totem weighs only half a pound less than a 40... quit complaining, reduce the travel of your 40, and ride it if you really want a 180mm 40. It's not like the equivalent of a Fox Totem is going to save you any huge amount of weight... DC might prevent you from doing rad barspinz but really?


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

If the Totem's a 40mm stanchion fork and the 40s are a 40mm fork, I wonder if the 40s internals(lowered to 180mm) and lowers could be matched up to the Totems uppers...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

juanbeegas said:


> If the Totem's a 40mm stanchion fork and the 40s are a 40mm fork, I wonder if the 40s internals(lowered to 180mm) and lowers could be matched up to the Totems uppers...


 in a perfect world. just because they share simalr traits, doesn't mean the thread pitch is the same or the internal dimensions are the same.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Exactly why I'm just wondering if they would fit. I don't own either forks, but surely someone out there has wondered the same thing?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i think everyone has wondered and if it were able to work, you'd see them all over like a pargyle or something. fork companies aren't that stupid. they think like you do and they try to stop that kind of free-thought. otherwise, all similar lowers would be compatible across the platform.


----------

